# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Brian Cushing

## polly56

just saw that Brian Cushing made it to the pro bowl this guy went from 230 in '09 to 260 in '10 he had to have used aas right?

----------


## Big

what was the change in his body fat%?

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx



----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

He is ****ing awesome.. defensive rookie of the year...made pro bowl... texans gonna take it all next season!

----------


## JinNtonic

Looks like it.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Im not sure how legit those pics are though. Thats a hell of a change...

----------


## polly56

yeah and on top of that he tore up the combine he tested as the best Linebacker in the draft...
I think he benched 225lbs for 30 and his 40 time was approx 4.6

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

225 for 30
4.74 40 yard dash
35 inch vertical
10 feet broad jump
6.84 3 cone drill
4.22 20 yard shuttle


this was at 6'3'' 240 pounds
He is around 265 now.

----------


## polly56

he was 240 at the combine and got up to 265? 

he had to of used aas to put on 25lbs. of lean mass in 7 months.

----------


## Machdiesel

LOL I don't even think this is a question. Think about it he was a stud at USC obviously was on an amazing workout plan and in great shape. After all this he looked like he did in the before pic. Then all of a sudden he saw the light and found a great workout to transform his body that quick and that dramtic?? Id say its 99.9% he juiced

----------


## BgMc31

Doesn't matter what he took, he's still a f*ckin animal!! I don't know if he used AAS, but now that he's making millions, having a personal chef and trainers can do wonders for a physique.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

of course he juiced. there were even rumors of this that he felt the need to deny. there is no question. another amazing transformation was Aaron Maybin of the Bills who was drafted ahead of Cushing

----------


## polly56

yeah and what about Clay Mathews? theres another huge transformation...
out of highschool he wasnt even good enough to play university football he was a walk opn at USC now hes one of the best OLBs in the NFL

----------

